# Авиация > Однополчане >  Есть у кого-нибудь история 194 ВТАП?

## andrew76

Есть у кого-нибудь история 194 ВТАП? 
194 -й Военно-Транспортный Полк им. Гастелло.
(дислокация г. Фергана)
Очень нужна-помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## игорь

на авиа.ру в форуме есть большая ветка про Фергану
посмотри там
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...topiccount=130

----------


## andrew76

Да я там уже был-молчат они...

----------


## Fencer

> Есть у кого-нибудь история 194 ВТАП? 
> 194 -й Военно-Транспортный Полк им. Гастелло.
> (дислокация г. Фергана)
> Очень нужна-помогите пожалуйста.


Военно-транспортная авиация СССР » История 194 гв.втап (1 гв.апдд)
Документы и артефакты 194 гв.втап (1 гв.апдд) http://retrovtap.ru/?page_id=977
СМИ о 194 гв.втап http://retrovtap.ru/?page_id=220

----------

